# Super Moon



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I know there has to be a few of you out there that captured the Super Moon last night. Here's my contribution:


Super Moon Rising by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


Super Moon with Clouds by High Dynamic Reality Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GarySL (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice, glad you captured it cf00, in a super setting! We had it rising while in town and admired it between buildings & on the drive home.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice job! Here are mine:


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

Canon 60D + Canon 500mm f/4 + Canon 2x III Extender=1600mm


----------



## touring89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## EnserioJose (Aug 11, 2011)

Chicagofan, which side of the valley are you in? Nice pics.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

EnserioJose said:


> Chicagofan, which side of the valley are you in? Nice pics.


South Phoenix area. These photos were taken up in North Scottsdale though.


----------

